# DEQ2496 with REW



## pgoko (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi,
Has anyone used the DEQ2496 with REW? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe so. Doesn't the DEQ2496 have it's own equalization?


----------

